# Homelite Carb Adjustment Tool



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I just put a new carb on a homelite string trimmer. I am in need of a special tool to adjust the carb. I have several different adjusting tools, but not one to fit this. The carb is a Reiing brand of carb. The adjustment screw is round with a notch cut down one side of the screw. There is a washer about 1/16 of an inch down the screw so you can't poke something around the screw. I know this isn't the best description, but hopefully someone can lead me to where I can get an adjustment tool. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try ebay. I believe the one your looking for is the one with the orange handle. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Carburetor-Adju...198?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c18dd33d6


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes it is. Thanks 30 Year Tech.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Most new carburetors have been pre-set on a flow bench at the factory. Tweaking them should not be necessary, and there's always the legal factor about tampering (EPA). After installing many new carburetors, I will say not all carbs. seem to be pre-set correctly, but usually they're okay.
One I put on today was too rich at idle, and too lean at high RPM, but that's an exception.

My point is that there may be a slight vacuum leak or other problem such as compression or exhaust restriction that's effecting the engine performance, and shouldn't be overlooked.
Paul


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are many factors that can affect carburetor adjustments, and I rarely get a new carburetor that does not need some adjustment to compensate for a little wear on an engine. In fact many new carburetors, come with the adjustment needle exposed on non adjustable carburetors, and a plug to install once it has been adjusted. If you're putting a new carburetor on a new engine, then the preset adjustment will likely be fine, otherwise it's hit or miss.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> There are many factors that can affect carburetor adjustments, and I rarely get a new carburetor that does not need some adjustment to compensate for a little wear on an engine. In fact many new carburetors, come with the adjustment needle exposed on non adjustable carburetors, and a plug to install once it has been adjusted. If you're putting a new carburetor on a new engine, then the preset adjustment will likely be fine, otherwise it's hit or miss.


I said..."I will say not all carbs. seem to be pre-set correctly, but usually they're okay."


----------

